# Changes Regarding Images On NF



## dream (Jan 20, 2014)

As several members have noticed, there have been quite a few changes lately especially when it comes to guests.  Some of these changes certainly do affect the forum experience negatively.  Unfortunately, there is little that the staff can do as our hands are tied.

*What Happened?*

To put it simply, the advertising company NF uses began to have a problem with the images members were posting and/or using as avas/sigs.  The images were unacceptable to the ad company and thus it threatened to pull the ads from NF if NF didn't clean up its act.  Given that the ads are the only source of funding for this forum...NF had to comply.

An example of what the ad company deemed as unacceptable would be an image of a women wearing a bikini...and this applies to anime/manga images as well as pictures of rel women.  With that as a guideline...a large amount of images on NF suddenly become unacceptable.  

To appease the ad company a few changes were made. 

*What Changes Have Been Made?*


Guests are unable to see signatures and avatars
Guests are unable to see the skin selector at the bottom and thus are restricted to the default skin unless they know the way to change skins without it
Guests are unable to see the avatars in user profiles in the default skin (the avatars next to the visitor messages don't appear for members either but that's due to how the code is setup in the template...I'll see if I can workaround this without messing up the template for guests when I have time) 
Everyone needs ten posts in order to see any hot-linked images in posts.  If a user doesn't meet that requirement then he/she will merely see a link to said image

If any further changes are made we'll let you know.


----------



## SLB (Jan 20, 2014)

Guests. Just join.

Make a random acc if you're a continued lurker.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2014)

Seems like an acceptable workaround. 

Imagine if we all had to stop wearing lewd sets


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 20, 2014)

Lurkers gonna lurk.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 20, 2014)

No problems with the change since it doesn't affect members. :33


----------



## SLB (Jan 20, 2014)

zaru, this is a family site 

So it's the guests discretion now, amirite? Their fault if they see bikini'd tattas? So the outlet ass thread can make a return?


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Seems like an acceptable workaround.
> 
> Imagine if we all had to stop wearing lewd sets



Members reactions certainly would be a sight to see.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2014)

Moody said:


> zaru, this is a family site



Lewd images provide wholesome enjoyment for the whole family
I don't see the problem


----------



## JoJo (Jan 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Seems like an acceptable workaround.
> 
> Imagine if we all had to stop wearing lewd sets



I don't really think it affects me that much unless they're really strict.


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2014)

JoJo said:


> I don't really think it affects me that much unless they're really strict.



If stricter standards are ever implemented then we would have to be rather strict.  Images like the following wouldn't be acceptable:


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2014)

Dream said:


> If stricter standards are ever implemented then we would have to be rather strict.  Images like the following wouldn't be acceptable:



>Stretched dimensions
>Shitty loop
>Bad crop

That SHOULD be banned.


----------



## SLB (Jan 20, 2014)

Dream that sounds like step 1 to road to narutobase.


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's the rather vague guidelines of images that the ad company dislikes:



> Strategically covered nudity
> Sheer or see-through clothing
> Lewd or provocative poses
> Close-ups of breasts, buttocks, or crotches
> ...



A bikini would be considered strategically covered nudity.


----------



## SLB (Jan 20, 2014)

And they're totally fine with this being a member's only thing? This won't come back later?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2014)

"Strategically covered nudity"
Why does that sound so badass

Also fuck that ad company, Taz'money doesn't need their shit


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2014)

Moody said:


> And they're totally fine with this being a member's only thing? This won't come back later?



I'm not completely sure of the wording that Tazmo used but he did say that they found the changes agreeable.  Could that change in the future?  Sure. 



Zaru said:


> "Strategically covered nudity"
> Why does that sound so badass
> 
> Also fuck that ad company, Taz'money doesn't need their shit



Well, Tazmo certainly won't be paying for NF's servers with his profits from Anifreak.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Seems like an acceptable workaround.
> 
> Imagine if we all had to stop wearing lewd sets



Wouldnt affect me at all


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2014)

I am proud that we as a forum safeguarded the most cherished right that we can have as members, the right to proudly display the asscrack of a 12 year old anime character wherever we post.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I am proud that we as a forum safeguarded the most cherished right that we can have as members, the right to proudly display the asscrack of a 12 year old anime character wherever we post.



Thank you admins for protecting the first amendment of the NF constitution.


----------



## SLB (Jan 20, 2014)

There's a constitution? Amendment policy pl0x.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 20, 2014)

So are they angry about stuff like this?


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2014)

That's a super lewd image.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Patchouli (Jan 21, 2014)

Olivia said:


> So are they angry about stuff like this?





Dream said:


> That's a super lewd image.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 21, 2014)

I wonder how bad this is going to hurt forum activity a few years down the line.  I can't picture too many people scrolling through walls of bland text and being interested enough to register.

Something as simple as a usergroup for people that want to use lewd images where their sets would be hidden from guest view would probably be a more efficient solution.  It would be more work to moderate the people that don't bother to sign into that group but it would at least help with forum aesthetics.

















































...Haha who am I kidding, this forum will be a desert in a few years anyway.  The manga is reaching its climax and then there's this:


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2014)

Still not as bad as late 2010.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 21, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Still not as bad as late 2010.



Not yet, but I can pretty much guarantee there isn't a spike around the corner like there was in 2011.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 21, 2014)

So no more furry sigs?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not a fan of all the 'lewd' sets so I wouldn't have a problem with them being banned. Honestly, it would make viewing this thread with others less terrifying. Explaining why there's what looks like a cartoon girl with barely any clothes on.

I guess current members are more important than potential future members.

But then again. First they came for the lurkers...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2014)

So guests can still see images in posts yet users under 10 posts can't?

Looks like GsG will be joining us again soon.


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2014)

Mider T said:


> So guests can still see images in posts yet users under 10 posts can't?
> 
> Looks like GsG will be joining us again soon.



No, guests see links just like every other member that doesn't have 10 posts.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 21, 2014)

Dream said:


> Everyone needs ten posts in order to see any hot-linked images in posts.  If a user doesn't meet that requirement then he/she will merely see a link to said image
> 
> If any further changes are made we'll let you know.



anything but this. we'll start seeing "lol......." and "i agree..." in every thread, and so will other users see this as acceptable.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2014)

you know what would fix this?

more pedo lolicon crap


----------



## teddy (Jan 21, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Seems like an acceptable workaround.
> 
> Imagine if we all had to stop wearing lewd sets



Do                              it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2014)

roman has some observations he wanted me to post



> [[noparse]18:33:21[/noparse]] Roman CoolWorld: "An example of what the ad company deemed as unacceptable would be an image of a women wearing a bikini...and this applies to anime/manga images as well as pictures of rel women. With that as a guideline...a large amount of images on NF suddenly become unacceptable. "
> 
> they have ads for russian brides





> [18[noparse]:33[/noparse]:37] Roman CoolWorld: they have ads for dating sites featuring bikinis





> [18:34:15] Luc: i have adblock so i don't know, but does NF run those ads for MMORPGs with uh, eroticism?
> [18:34:32] Roman CoolWorld: aye
> [18:34:37] Luc: you know the ones, dark elves in bikinis like "Come to Zargoth for orgies!"
> [18:34:42] Luc: hahahaha so pathetic
> ...


----------



## teddy (Jan 21, 2014)

I've seen ads with bare tits shown


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2014)

Can there be a 10 post OR 3 year rule?  

Cause it means people like ninamori, who have been here and active for almost 10 years now, won't be able to view images.


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2014)

We're aware of the ad company's double standards. 



? said:


> I've seen ads with bare tits shown



If you see such ads, PM me a screenshot of it along with the link it leads to.  Tazmo did once say that the ad company can let slip some ads that shouldn't be here.



Mider T said:


> Can there be a 10 post OR 3 year rule?
> 
> Cause it means people like ninamori, who have been here and active for almost 10 years now, won't be able to view images.



Ehh...it might be possible but I'll have to bring it up with Tazmo/Mbxx(?) as they were the ones that installed the plugin to implement the change.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 21, 2014)

Well congratulations you *fucking prude eunuchs*, your like are solely responsible for the acceleration of this forum's death.


----------



## Atsureki (Jan 21, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Well congratulations you *fucking prude eunuchs*, your like are solely responsible for the acceleration of this forum's death.




Nothing actually changed, Dream just wanted to make a Times thread.


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2014)

Atsureki said:


> Nothing actually changed, Dream just wanted to make a Times thread.



Well, things did change for guests and those with less than ten posts.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Well congratulations you *fucking prude eunuchs*, your like are solely responsible for the acceleration of this forum's death.




So... people googling for porn will skip us now?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 21, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> So... people googling for porn will skip us now?



Did you read the fucking thread? All images are disabled, meaning this forum will look like a website from 1998.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 21, 2014)

unless they read this warning


----------



## Bioness (Jan 21, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> unless they read this warning



It takes years for some people to notice the Rules of Narutoforums thread, do you really think people viewing this forum will bother reading the announcement section?

This is FCC level shit here.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 21, 2014)

Zaru said:


> >Stretched dimensions
> >Shitty loop
> >Bad crop
> 
> That SHOULD be banned.



still best post of this topic


----------



## Bioness (Jan 21, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Well congratulations you *fucking prude eunuchs*, your like are solely responsible for the acceleration of this forum's death.



For clarification and because people are fucking stupid, this post is referring to the ad company, not the mods (who have no control over this).


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 21, 2014)

Bioness said:


> It takes years for some people to notice the Rules of Narutoforums thread, do you really think people viewing this forum will bother reading the announcement section?
> 
> This is FCC level shit here.



Can't they put a link to a VM/PM message for new members?

(So they stay current with rules and know what they can/can't do/need to do to meet requirements.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 21, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Can't they put a link to a VM/PM message for new members?
> 
> (So they stay current with rules and know what they can/can't do/need to do to meet requirements.



I'm pretty sure the rules are given to them when they register, but not a link to The Konoha Times.


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Can't they put a link to a VM/PM message for new members?
> 
> (So they stay current with rules and know what they can/can't do/need to do to meet requirements.



I'll make a notice for members with less than ten posts.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 21, 2014)

Rac said:


> anything but this. we'll start seeing "lol......." and "i agree..." in every thread, and so will other users see this as acceptable.



We could always have a dedicated thread or small subsection we direct new people to just make ten posts.  Then we can keep that out of all the other threads.  Though you might need a moderator to sweep it every day.  Bioness's Outlet would actually be a good place to put it.



Banhammer said:


> So... people googling for porn will skip us now?



If that's true, than what's actually terrible is that people googling for fanart will pass over us.  NF is a collection dump of basically every Naruto related image produced on the internet.

Also, the Library, our forums current most popular section, will lose all the people who hang out waiting for spoilers and links to raw images. That's probably the biggest drive for traffic.  Ouch.  Unless I misunderstood something.


----------



## Table (Jan 21, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> We could always have a dedicated thread or small subsection we direct new people to just make ten posts.  Then we can keep that out of all the other threads.  Though you might need a moderator to sweep it every day.  Bioness's Outlet would actually be a good place to put it.



No.  If they can't contribute 10, thought out, coherent posts do we _really_ even want them here?


----------



## Fujita (Jan 21, 2014)

afgpride said:


> I wonder how bad this is going to hurt forum activity a few years down the line.  I can't picture too many people scrolling through walls of bland text and being interested enough to register.
> 
> Something as simple as a usergroup for people that want to use lewd images where their sets would be hidden from guest view would probably be a more efficient solution.  It would be more work to moderate the people that don't bother to sign into that group but it would at least help with forum aesthetics



Impending forum death aside

I agree with this

Having to click on hyperlinks ruins the flow for any guest reading an image-heavy thread, making a hilarious situation where a guy keeps posting "Are you frustrated?" in response to an increasingly irate troll a chore to read. And with the avatars gone, the forum looks... dull. There is just nothing at all appealing about it, particularly since the forum default skin is also _complete_ crap. 

And the whole fun of choosing an avatar or gawking at other people's really well-done sigs is completely nonexistent for a guest. Just another reason _not_ to join the forum, really. 

So maybe this solution would be something of a middle ground. If people want obscene sets, they can join a usergroup that allows it.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 21, 2014)

Table said:


> No.  If they can't contribute 10, thought out, coherent posts do we _really_ even want them here?



won't stop them from rushing those first ten. we'll either have to deal with reading them or mods will just have extra spam to delete.

not that post quality is all that high anyways. probably won't be much of a difference to how it is now.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 21, 2014)

Table said:


> No.  If they can't contribute 10, thought out, coherent posts do we _really_ even want them here?



No, and I don't really want that type of behavior encouraged.  There are just going to be a set of people who find another site to lurk, another set that make accounts and rush posts regardless, and another set that will join and not rush posts, becoming actually good members.  Plus the ones that sign up and see a ten post minimum and quit, and others that make the ten lousy posts and then never post again so they can go back to lurking, and the ones that rush the first ten posts and then continue on to become decent members.  

This would mainly be aimed at the people who just want to go back to lurking, and have no interest in being real members because they never had an interest in being real members.  Giving them a spot to clutter instead of the clutter being spread through the site might be better.  But it might not.  Being forced to find places to post might get more people to find a section they want to post in, which might encourage them to stick around and enjoy the forum more, and some people are going to spam not realizing there's a place delegated to it anyway because that's just another thing that would happen.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 21, 2014)

really bikini images? it must have been a religious ad company.


----------



## Carlton Banks (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh I was wondering what was up with that.
I haven't really been here in a while.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2014)

I just want to say , that one suggestion may lead to many more changes.

I don't really think this will stay limited to just guests.

That's just my paranoid self talking though.


----------



## StephanBrightman (Jan 22, 2014)

welcome changes as i guess it is not going to affect the existing community here


----------



## Xin (Jan 22, 2014)

This surely isn't a step forward in making this a better place and leading it towards a future without Naruto. I can imagine this to cause a lot less registrations. 

If it's the ad companies that cause this, what is speaking against changing to other ad providers? 

 doesn't seem to have that same problem, as well as many other manga/anime forums.

It always seems to be only us, which let me question the correctness/efficiency of taken measurements.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 22, 2014)

StephanBrightman said:


> welcome changes as i guess it is not going to affect the existing community here


which is a one dementional way of looking at it

without new members, the forum activity will worsen at a quicker rate and eventually die out faster 

i don't get why there had to be changes to the avatars/sigs if non members can't see images

it's not like the advertising company has actual registered accounts here


----------



## John Sheppard (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope this forum won't die anytime soon. It must last at least a decade more.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 22, 2014)

What ad company are you using?

Because some of the more lewd images may be understandable but bikini images? Really? Really?

Bunch of goddamned pussies.

And yes, this is really terrible for guests who are on the fence of joining the forums, because as it stands it looks like a sanitized hospital room.


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 22, 2014)

I would propose changing ad companies. Dream, what ad company is NF using, and what's their reasoning behind imposing these bogus rules?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally, the rebellion movement has a _real_ common cause to stand against.


----------



## Yachiru (Jan 22, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Finally, the rebellion movement has a _real_ common cause to stand against.



I, Kiryuuin Satsuki, will lead the charge. Install ad-blocker. I've had it for about 5 years now. Common sense, really.


----------



## dream (Jan 22, 2014)

Yachiru said:


> I would propose changing ad companies. Dream, what ad company is NF using, and what's their reasoning behind imposing these bogus rules?



Google AdSense.  As for the reasoning?  No clue.  Anyways, the ads you get should be based on your browsing/search history according to Tazmo.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Can't they put a link to a VM/PM message for new members?
> 
> (So they stay current with rules and know what they can/can't do/need to do to meet requirements.



Since I'm NF's unofficial welcoming wagon, I'll let them know.


----------



## StephanBrightman (Jan 22, 2014)

why to make rules to protect the guests only as it looks shameful to see the nudity in the graphics and the avatars for the many fellow members as well


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 24, 2014)

Isn't it quite possible that some people are putting in fake reports (and copyright claims, regarding the skins)?  This type of thing is meant to ruin some sites (a la Something Awful invading TVTropes).


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 24, 2014)

Could be another group that wants to cause trouble regardless of Tazmo.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2014)

I still can't believe this is actually coming from an ad company while another (or the same one?) gives me popup-windows to "sexgangsters" in the bathhouse subforum. And that's despite activated adblock.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2014)

zyken said:


>



Wtf is this shit 



> The users Dream, Moody, Zaru, were particularly engaged. It got people interested in the discussion. We think the discussion is quite unoriginal and boring


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 24, 2014)

We found it so unoriginal and boring, that we felt the need to put it on our site and not join in the discussion at all.  Instead we are here silently judging you all.


----------



## SLB (Jan 24, 2014)

> The sentiment of the discussion is negative. The discussion is quite engaging and quite controversial. The users Dream, Moody, Zaru, were particularly engaged. It got people interested in the discussion. We think the discussion is quite unoriginal and boring



 **

Not like I care what they think anyways.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saru (Jan 25, 2014)

This change is rather disconcerting--moreso for the guests, I would imagine. I know for a fact I would not have joined this forum were it not for all of the eye candy. Which obviously does not fare well for members such as myself in the long run, since our attention spans are only roused by a decent amount of activity.

I do hope a better solution will form in the near future. Not that I can think of any...


----------



## Sarmi (Jan 26, 2014)

It's a stupid ass rule to click the hyperlink in order to view an image.  I do hope this image rule is reversed soon.


----------



## Monna (Jan 26, 2014)

I honestly wouldn't mind having no pervy images on the forum


----------



## Juda (Jan 26, 2014)

_Why is everyone saying this forum is dying? I really like this forum , it'd be a bummer to see it go when I JUST got here . The 10 posts thing, I did notice the links and I had no problem with it . I'm a very patient person with a lot of tolerance . Most of the time , I just clicked the links to see , I never really grew tired doing that . It's pretty funny how the min I hit 11th posts was when I began to see pictures. I kinda wanted to check if I must've done something in my accounts settings until I decided to check the announcement section.

On a side note, would anyone know how I can make my profile avi a gif like some others? I was told I'm a Junior member? don't really understand, it be nice if anyone explained for me . Thanks in advance ! _


----------



## Saru (Jan 26, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind having no pervy images on the forum



Then this place really will become a desert.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 26, 2014)

I definitely wouldn't be a member if not for the eye-candy in the old Claymore threads, I really can't see much of a future for this forum with those rules. I'll stick around for as long as I can sure, but I can't imagine many people joining the site without the images giving a first impression, thus the forums will just die eventually when there's no new blood incoming.

That being said, I think these rules were surprisingly well thought out. I'd still advice you to just switch ad company though. Perhaps to a less retard- I mean bullshi- I mean fucked u- I mean "prude" company.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 26, 2014)

Dont you guys think this  is risky? Disabled sets lowers the probability of a new member to sign up. We cant expect the same people would stay, after all.. A lot of the active memners right now are the ones who just recently joined. :/

If it's me, i think setting limits to pictures and set would be more ideal.


----------



## pajamas (Jan 26, 2014)

TrueMadara said:


> _
> On a side note, would anyone know how I can make my profile avi a gif like some others? I was told I'm a Junior member? don't really understand, it be nice if anyone explained for me . Thanks in advance ! _


You're a normal member, you _can_ upload a gif but since you aren't a Senior Member I'm assuming the file limit is incredibly small.

To become a Senior Member


> Senior Members -
> Established Members who have earned the rights to larger avatar and PM space. Minimum 1,000 posts, 3000 rep points and 6 months of membership are required to join.


User CP -> Group Memberships -> Apply

Senior Member avatars


> The maximum size of your custom image is 150 by 150 pixels or 364.8 KB (whichever is smaller).




I think it should be lowered to 500 posts and 3 months of membership.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 26, 2014)

pajamas said:


> You're a normal member, you _can_ upload a gif but since you aren't a Senior Member I'm assuming the file limit is incredibly small.



It is but it's not that

Normal members aren't allowed to upload animated images. Probably because they can only play with 64 KB so the admins didn't bother to allow it


----------



## Solace (Jan 26, 2014)

Princess Ivy said:


> Dont you guys think this  is risky? Disabled sets lowers the probability of a new member to sign up. We cant expect the same people would stay, after all.. A lot of the active memners right now are the ones who just recently joined. :/
> 
> If it's me, i think setting limits to pictures and set would be more ideal.



It's a dual edged sword, set restrictions on current members, they get butthurt and leave. Set restrictions on unjoined members, take the risk of not having as many members join.

Of course the latter is the better of the two evils because it's simply a risk and is no way definitive, but it's obvious members would get salty if what they've grown used to over the eight years was suddenly taken away/heavily restricted

I'd just deal w/ it


----------



## Xin (Jan 26, 2014)

Dream said:


> Google AdSense.



Well, that explains a lot.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 26, 2014)

In exchange, could you tell the ad companies to not give us any goddamn NSFW ads?  I'm using an incognito window to avoid NF appearing on my work computer's history, which also invalidates adblocker.  I just got an ad showing a half naked girl.

Immediately after this, I got a video with audio as an ad.

Not exactly keeping up with their own standards, are they?

Edit: DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE THE FUCKING HENTAI POPUP I JUST GOT.


----------



## Aqua (Jan 26, 2014)

Masaki said:


> In exchange, could you tell the ad companies to not give us any goddamn NSFW ads?  I'm using an incognito window to avoid NF appearing on my work computer's history, which also invalidates adblocker.  I just got an ad showing a half naked girl.
> 
> Immediately after this, I got a video with audio as an ad.
> 
> ...



Enable Adblocker for Incognito.
Quite simple, really.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 26, 2014)

Aqua said:


> Enable Adblocker for Incognito.
> Quite simple, really.



I can't rep you enough.

However, my original point does stand that there are NSFW ads for those not using adblocker.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 27, 2014)

Yet every so often we end up with pornographic ads? Hypocritical ad people. 



Princess Ivy said:


> Dont you guys think this  is risky?* Disabled sets lowers the probability of a new member to sign up. *We cant expect the same people would stay, after all.. A lot of the active memners right now are the ones who just recently joined. :/
> 
> If it's me, i think setting limits to pictures and set would be more ideal.



Who the hell joins a forum so they can have a set?


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2014)

Saru said:


> Then this place really will become a desert.



Good.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yet every so often we end up with pornographic ads? Hypocritical ad people.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell joins a forum so they can have a set?


I didnt mean that~
It's that it lowers the probablity of people joining. I mean, if I were wandering around wanting to join a forum, Id rather joinnother forums where I can use sets.


----------



## haegar (Jan 27, 2014)

Entertaining read, was wondering where those links came from in the threads when I wasn't logged in. Now, what to contribute to this discussion??

1) fapped to Zaru's avi, cause you'll never know what be tomorrow 

2) if I get this right, you people complaining about porn adds, google addsense or whatever the company may be don't send you adds themselves, they just analyse the pages you surf to and direct the adds suitable to your tastes in your general vicinity, well, roughly speaking - so not really an issue of addblocker on, off or not 100% working but rather of presumably so much sleazyness trickling through your line that it even haunts you in your adds .
... having said that the company thus isn't not hypocritical in that regard (though boringly prude indeed which however in itself is nothing new rly) 

3) on another note, while while being on here I have stumbled over the occasional image of the afore mentioned 12 year old asscrack, this forum never struck me as being aimed at 12 year olds, or even 14 or 15 at that. the general population seems to have the pervynesslevel of 16+ or more, or is such a hardcore anime and manga fan as to not mind the inevitable pervs lurking in the bushes knowing that if pervs overdo it modsmack follows anyways.

4)on the other hand, this is also not an over 18 hentai forum so nothing wrong with some constraint - but imho the current changes make NF for newbs some weird entitiy that isnt rly NF as I know it. I for one came here running from AS since I was sick of overly strictly moderation and censorship in all kinds of forms... Don't rly bug me for now as long as this place keeps going and it doesn't change again to also afflict the longer-time members but I guess its an issue that might come back again in due time eh?! meh.

In closing it strikes me that no matter how you handle this, apparently this add company's customer guidlines are not in synch with the general spirit and feel of this place as I experienced it the last 2 years.

It follows that either the company, or tazmo, or both are in the wrong at sticking together for monetary reasons despite better knowledge of differing tastes.

I could continue to point out I personally believe this site's adds probably generate more revenue than is required to keep servers and traffic payed for and that furthermore it is highly inconceivable that there is NOT ONE other add company that has less annoying guidlines and pays either as much or only slightly less to make a change affecting the adds rather than the users feasible without tazmo actually having to pay to keep this going, but as users and mods giving a fuck have no say and people having a say  ...

well, as I said, entertaining read, this thread


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't tell if ironic or not.


----------



## haegar (Jan 27, 2014)

that's alright I'm not sure myself


----------



## the real anti christ (Jan 28, 2014)

Seems like all the more reason to offer premium subscriptions....


----------



## Akatora (Jan 29, 2014)

No pics of women in Bikini?
haven't their been game comercials with that in the past?(could be at other site)
Anyway, changes happen and at the net often restrictions...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 29, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Well congratulations you *fucking prude eunuchs*, your like are solely responsible for the acceleration of this forum's death.





Bioness said:


> Did you read the fucking thread? All images are disabled, meaning this forum will look like a website from 1998.




You know that page that said Zaru and Moody are enraged, they seem to have forgotten one...


Bio my dear friend, here's somethings to think about

- All images are disabled on those that lurk the site and new users who don't have 10 posts. Truth be told, people who are more likely to join are going to join because they have an interest in a topic being discussed.

- This does not effect current users.

- The forum is kinda still going to die once the series ends. I'm sure it'll be a while considering the anime adaptation and the dub of that, but really, when it's about a show or something like this, you have to realize that the forum will eventually wither and die - this isn't like some other forums where the topic is more general and it would last for much longer. (Frankly, I give these forums 3+ Years...)

- Don't like the ads, get adblocker.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Imagine if we all had to stop wearing lewd sets



I support this, it's nsfw and my adblock can't keep up.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 31, 2014)

What a counter productive move for the ad company, seeing as sexual images can make a potential buyer impulsive. They would have been better served thinking of ways to make their ads less intrusive; why? Because the nature of the ads has resulted in me using adblock, which means I have not seen a single ad ( I'm guessing the same applies for others).


----------



## Revolution (Feb 2, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Seems like an acceptable workaround.
> 
> Imagine if we all had to stop wearing lewd sets



That would never happen/go well.  If it did, Narutoforums would loose 90% of its active users.


----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't know why but for some reason i feel so insecure in this thread

ask redtube how they fund their site, problem solved


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh that doesn't seem to bad.  Besides if people want to see naked pictures there's the big broad web of porn for that.

So yeah nothing of value was really lost.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 2, 2014)

Laugh how an admin is the worst offender.


----------

